# White Cloud Minows and Shrimp



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Does anybody know if White Cloud Minnows eat shrimp? I put some very small cherry shrimp in with some WCMs and now I can't find the shrimp. I didn't acclimate the shrimp so they may have died, but I was also wondering if I fed the minnows an expensive snack?


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Very tiny anything in a tank will be a meal for almost any fish - White Clouds included.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Any fish that does not have a specialized feeding mouth (oto's, most catfish, other algae eaters) will eat baby shrimp. Somebody will eventually tell you they keep cherries with their neons, guppies, etc and that they don't eat them but they just haven't caught them in the act yet.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a ten gallon tank I initially set up for RCS. With no fish in the tank my population went from ten RCS to over 100+ shrimp in just a few months. Unfortunately, then could'nt resist purchasing some Golden WCMM which I came across on a clearance/close-out sale. Well, the tank I had available was the 10g shrimp tank. Over about a month I personally saw the population of RCS become thinner and thinner. 

When I noticed the problem I yanked a few RCS adults and moved them into my small 5g. Now the Golden WCMM are in their summer home (outdoor planted barrel). And...I now have to, again, build back my RCS numbers.

As they say: "Now I'm a believer!" If you want to keep your shrimp safe then keep 99% of the fish away!

One other thought, though, on two occasions I did retrieve my missing shrimp from my filter box. They can easily be sucked up if caught near the intake. It is important to keep your filter intake covered with something, ie., nylon netting or sponge pre-filter.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

mine don't bother my colony of blue shrimp. it's a 30g very well planted.


----------

